# Anybody want to buy a Slovenian Campsite?



## Biggarmac (Apr 5, 2019)

Came on to a campsite today. Only person here.  Parked next to the house with the electric cable out of the window.  Heart in mouth entry.  Then in general chat the lady asked me if I knew anyone who wanted to buy a campsite, house and restaurant business.  Only 1m euros.  Roll up roll up.


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 5, 2019)

Biggarmac said:


> Came on to a campsite today. Only person here.  Parked next to the house with the electric cable out of the window.  Heart in mouth entry.  Then in general chat the lady asked me if I knew anyone who wanted to buy a campsite, house and restaurant business.  Only 1m euros.  Roll up roll up.


We could all club together, roaminrog runs the campsite, channa runs the restaurant, the house can be used for functions


----------



## 2cv (Apr 5, 2019)

And Phil could park his van there and provide most of the country’s electricity.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Apr 5, 2019)

2cv said:


> And Phil could park his van there and provide most of the country’s electricity.



Most? don't you mean all... :lol-061::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 6, 2019)

Tezza33 said:


> We could all club together, roaminrog runs the campsite, channa runs the restaurant, *the house can be used for functions*




Don`t you mean knocking shop          :rolleyes2:       :lol-049:       :lol-049:       :lol-049:


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 6, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> Don`t you mean knocking shop          :rolleyes2:       :lol-049:       :lol-049:       :lol-049:



Think you will find the camp site full every night.:idea:


----------



## Lee (Apr 6, 2019)

That went well.
How many posts before it deteriorated?


----------



## winks (Apr 6, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> Don`t you mean knocking shop          :rolleyes2:       :lol-049:       :lol-049:       :lol-049:



Given the demographic of this group I think it'd be a knocking and creaking shop.:scared:

Cheers

H


----------



## Dezi (Apr 6, 2019)

Where theres a business theres a chartered accountant to keep the books.

Just saying.

Dezi  :rulez:


----------



## shaunr68 (Apr 6, 2019)

Much as I love Slovenia and have described it as a bit like Italy, but civilised, I did wonder about the apparent affluence of the place.  It seems they enjoyed a Greek/Irish style spending spree on borrowed money not long back so if you hold off for a while and wait for the crash you could probably buy the whole country for that 1 million Euros.


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 6, 2019)

I'll Empty my piggy bank ....

Oh if only


----------

